# Werewolf Costume



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm looking for a great Werewolf Costume. There are a lot out there, but if i'm going to throw down money on a good Werewolf costume, I want it to be GOOD. We build all of our own props and costumes, but I want something truly professional for this. Straight up DOG SOLDIERS! No clothes, no Wolf Man (althouth I have mad respect). I'm talking full animal. Please, any and all suggestions and links will be appreciated. Cost is a factor, but so is quality. Just trying to find the right fit. All wolf, no man.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You need to check out Clockwork Creature. Some of the best full-body costumes around. They are true artists, but very selective in the projects they take on, only make a few a year, and they are very expensive; thousands of dollars for a full-body suit. Worth looking at for inspiration though.

http://clockworkcreature.com


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW. That is some freakin AMAZING craftsmanship. Just gorgeous!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is freakin unbelievable! Nothing more at all to be said.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

WHOA!! Talk about stunning! The craftsmanship is simply unbelievable!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Those make me feel like my werewolf props are pathetic. *


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.instructables.com/id/realistic-werewolf-costume/

I borrowed some of the ideas to make my static werewolves for my yard.


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

I built a werewolf costume off that intructable site remylass! It came out great! It was a lot of work and its very hot inside but the looks I get on Halloween make it totally worth it!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

halstead said:


> I built a werewolf costume off that intructable site remylass! It came out great! It was a lot of work and its very hot inside but the looks I get on Halloween make it totally worth it!


You should post pics in the costume part of the forum!

One thing to remember, Rocky, is that fur is pretty expensive. The longer fur gets really pricey very quickly.


----------

